# Cabinet Painting in Hampstead, NC



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We overcame some frustrating obstacles to complete this one. I seriously have a grudge against bugs right now. 










Full album link here.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Looks great Tommy :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking pretty sweet Tommy! Is that the first job with the AAA?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Actually its not, I did a new screen door earlier in the week between working on these.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Any learning curve to it? How difficult was it to "dial it in"?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I spent about 15 minutes with it and started spraying. Switched to wb clear and had it dialed in within a few minutes with a little different pressure settings. 

Sprayed a bathroom ceiling, and only had to adjust twice. Its not bad, just keep some water or solvent in a pot and a brush.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Bang up job mate!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Customer satisfaction. I will never get tired of reading stuff like this.


----------

